# Tunesat



## Baron Greuner (Jan 5, 2016)

..


----------



## Robert Cote (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a free account, but I have less than 50 songs to keep track of.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jan 5, 2016)

I have over 250 tracks in a library (Not counting the stems) and I've been using a free account. Right now I've just thrown a few of each genre I've composed for (comedy, tension, investigative, etc) to get a general idea of what's getting used. 

I've only used 35 of my 50 tracks on the free version. Once I get my royalty statement and I see which tracks are more popular, I'll fill up the rest of those slots.

I think it's pretty cool! And if I keep having success in the library I work with, I may upgrade to 100 tracks.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 5, 2016)

I think it's am awesome tool, I know the developer and have had a few chats with him about tunesat. At the time the international coverage wasn't enough for it to be that helpful for me, but I will check again. I have done a little library music in the past, and it happened to be with his company. Those tracks have been well represented with my prs!


----------



## rgames (Jan 5, 2016)

I used it for a couple years a few years ago. It works as advertised but it wasn't useful because it was so expensive for any meaningful number of tracks: how do you decide what to monitor? Sure, it picks up some uses that don't show up on your PRO statements but your PRO statements also show uses that don't show up on Tunesat because there's no cost-effective way to monitor your entire library. And when your PRO does miss the use (ASCAP in my case), they don't give a damn about TuneSat reports. So you paid for info that can't be used for anything.

In the end I dropped it because I never came close to recovering the cost. In fact, I don't think I ever made a cent off the info. Haven't looked at it in a while, though - maybe they've dropped their prices.

I think it's useful if you own a large library - you can use it to tighten thumbscrews on folks who aren't filing cue sheets. But I think it's basically useless for an individual with only a few hundred tracks.

It might also be useful for cash flow planning. If you monitor thousands of tracks then you probably have a good statistical relationship between the TuneSat reports and what's coming up in the next few quarters. That's handy. But again, probably only handy at the level of many thousands of tracks.

The PROs need to provide this service. Then we can get rid of all the stupid sampling processes and cue sheet neglect that rip us off. One of my fights with ASCAP was based on TuneSat reports that showed huge numbers of plays on a sampled station (NBA channel, I think). Of course, my plays weren't sampled. In the end, ASCAP said "Yeah - TuneSat is cool. Sucks to be you." Wouldn't have been a lot of money, but still... the principle of it...

I didn't know they offer 50 tracks for free - is that permanent or time-limited? I think when I first looked at it you could get 10 tracks monitored for free for three months or something like that.

rgames


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 5, 2016)

....


----------



## rgames (Jan 5, 2016)

One other point that I forgot to mention: back when I was using TuneSat, they didn't like you to move tracks in and out of your monitor list. I tried doing that to get around the "Which tracks do I monitor?" question. So if I thought a certain track might have a lot of use in the near future, I wanted to remove one that wasn't doing much. They gave me a hard time about doing that.

As I recall, there was a "delete" button in the web interface but it didn't do anything - you had to send someone an e-mail and ask for tracks to be removed. Then you become a pain in their ass and it took weeks to get the tracks removed, by which time the anticipated use for the one you wanted to add had probably already passed.

rgames


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jan 5, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Yes Richard, 50 free tracks and 50 free detections per month, in I believe, 13 countries including the USA and GB.


Hello Baron ,

I use Tunesat and pay for it , therefore I'm surprised to read your hint. Are you sure about this ? I'd love to take advantage of this offer , but can't find it on Tunesat's website . Or do I have to contact them directly and ask for this special deal ? Thanks for any infos on this ,

Best ,
Gerd


EDIT :
Ah , sorry Baron , don't mind .
I finally found the specific offer on their website :
https://tunesat.com/tunesatportal/home/pricing


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jan 5, 2016)

rgames said:


> And when your PRO does miss the use (ASCAP in my case), they don't give a damn about TuneSat reports.
> 
> rgames



Hello Richard ,

to my knowledge the only PRO outside the U.S. that definitely accepts Tunesat detections as a 100% prove for airings is the german PRO GEMA , for broadcasts in Germany. 

(_ And within the U.S. SESAC , right ? _)

Best,
Gerd


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jan 5, 2016)

For me the service is worth the money , but here are two things I'd like to mention :

1. Detections:
I use the service for tracking complete TV Episodes (with only my score in it), and also for some TV Commercials .
Here I've noticed that sometimes a specific Episode is detected , another time it _isn't_ : ... same TV Channel , same Episode , same music (!) .
So , the basic audio-fingerprinting works quite good, but sometimes obviously their servers - or whatever technology responsible - doesn't "record" the tv program . And this can happen with _major_ TV Channels (at least in Europe).


2. TV Show Titles:
The listed TV Programm Titles for the detections seem to be delivered by a thirdparty company , which might not list the correct Show Title.
This might become an issue for composers who try to track library music : ... The detection falsely lists the TV Program Title "_XY_" , although actually it is the TV Show "_AB_" that is airing ( ... and using your track ... ).
If you are now in the situation that you have to prove your specific PRO that a single track of yours was aired , but you provide them the name of a wrong TV Show ... well ... .

My advice is to double check your listed detections frequently , invest some time to search for example on the TV Channels website which show actually aired at the specific detection time , etc. .

Best,
Gerd


----------



## cc64 (Jan 5, 2016)

I've been with Tunesat for 3 years now. Not many detections in countries where i know my film music plays because i receive payments through SOCAN. I actually pay 25$ US/month for 10 tracks tracked in the US and Europe?!? Are you saying that people are getting 50 tracks in US & Europe for free now? If that's correct, nice of Tunesat not telling us old customers...

They had good service in the beginning but the last few times i had questions for them it took months and many bumps to get a reply.

I'm thinking of pulling the plug.

Best,

Claude


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 6, 2016)

...


----------



## cc64 (Feb 10, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Why don't you just reignite your membership with Tunesat and start over again with the 50 track allowance?
> 
> TBH, what I find Tunesat good for isn't so much what, where and when because the libraries/distributors do all of that mostly anyway. Nothing is foolproof of course.
> I like it because when things are going steadily, it can give you a morale boost.
> ...



I've actually just had 38 detections in more than almost 4 years. I know from my PRO statements that my stuff plays a lot more than that.

Baron, yes i've been trying to unsubscribe from Tunesat and can't find a link, even wrote to them 7 days ago, no response(sound of crickets), a bit disappointed with them. They used to be super responsive at the beginning, tech support etc...

Anyone here succesfully unsubscribed from Tunesat. Was it easy?

Thanks

Claude


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 10, 2016)

...


----------



## dgburns (Feb 10, 2016)

cc64 said:


> I've actually just had 38 detections in more than almost 4 years. I know from my PRO statements that my stuff plays a lot more than that.
> 
> Baron, yes i've been trying to unsubscribe from Tunesat and can't find a link, even wrote to them 7 days ago, no response(sound of crickets), a bit disappointed with them. They used to be super responsive at the beginning, tech support etc...
> 
> ...



Hi Claude, hope all is well-
FYI Socan uses a service called Eurodata that tracks tv in most developed markets,that is U.S,Canada,UK and most of Europe,but not some eastern Europe countries.Not sure about the Asian markets,but I can tell you I've seen reporting from a PRO called CASH(gotta like that one) which I think is Hong Kong,so Socan do a pretty good job finding this data and may have other tools to use as well.


----------



## cc64 (Feb 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> 38 detections in 4 years Claude? How many tracks have you got up on TS Claude?
> 
> Not sure how you unsubscribe. Must be way to do that and then re-engage. Don't know though.


Hi Baron,

10 tracks because that's the package i subscribed to 4 years ago. My idea was to put the Main titles of 10 of my MOWs, i figured that the title tracks where the least subject to being cut for a commercial on TV.

Also i must say that Tunesat have contacted me and Apologized for me not getting an e-mail letting me know about the new free services, they also offered to make amends wich i appreciate. I'll be subscribing to the free version now.

David i'll send you a PM.

best,

Claude


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 11, 2016)

.....


----------

